# Wurn Technique



## Pogo1

Anyone heard of this ......

'Recent studies show that an individualized, manual (hands-on) form of physical therapy, also known as site-specific massage to the body's soft tissues, may help infertile women conceive' (www.babyzone.com)

www.clearpassage.com

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?tool=pubmed&pubmedid=15266276

It sounds too good to be true..but willing to give anything a go if it works...just one problem is that they only have clinics in the US 

Anyone know any more?

xx

/links


----------



## cbizzies

I see no one has replied to this, and I was really coming on here to find out for myself what some people may think, and possibly where I might find somewhere that specialises in this treatment.  Having had LOTS of surgery in my life time I have been told that it may even be impossible to carry due to adhesions (scar tissue) and so wondered if this would not only be useful in the possibility of becoming pregnant for myself, but perhaps even help against any further surgery being caused by the pesty adhesions?

Would love to hear from anyone who has given it a go, or can tell me where to go. 

Thanks


----------



## Juicy

Ladies, if you search 'clear passage' on FF, you will find posts from Doodler on the ICSI board who went to the clinic and speaks very highly of her experience there

Also if you google 'clear passage' you will find the clinic's website, they have several locations in the US.  

sorry I didn't see this thread earlier!


----------

